# My Daughters Monster Bass



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Went up to our families property this weekend to do a little fishing/fourwheeling. We have a lake that is about 30 acres. It is only 3 years old. The fish are getting bigger. Caught a few that were over 4lbs last year. My daughter caught the biggest fish out of this lake so far. was over 7lbs on the Boga grip! Was such an awesome moment. We were fishing from the bank about 20 yards apart and she started screaming "DADDY,DADDY, DADDY!!!" I looked over and her little reel with 6lb was screaming. When I got over there it was wrapped up in some bushes out in the lake. She handed me the rod and ran away. I started yelling "get back over here!!!" She came back and I said your catching this fish not me. She fought it for a few more minutes and we landed it! (I may or may not have walked out 10 yards in to the pond to grab it!) Such a cool feeling! I was shaking like a leaf! We caught a bunch from 1-4lbs this weekend as well. Good weekend of fishing!



Bowed up!

Another Smaller one she caught!



Here is me pulling the Hook on a decent fish on the fly!


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Good times, great memory!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice gheenoe too!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What a doll! She's just precious, and the fish is almost as big as she is. :thumbup:

Count your blessings, Dad.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome post! Thanks for sharing that beautiful smile with us.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang my baby gurl is almost 21!!! Miss them times!!! They'll be gone before you know it so enjoy em while you have em!!! Luckily my baby gurl still loves fishing w/ me! 

Awesome time with your daughter brother!!! She's a cutie!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great catch and great pics?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's always a thrill, when the little ones catch their first big one!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Those smiles are worth a million dollars. Good job Dad. (Now, ask her how she does it? LOL.)


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I know that was a real thrill for both of you. Great photos to enjoy many years down the road.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

That sure puts a smile on my face, not as big as hers though.

Great pics, Great Time.

Thanks


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

How awesome was that ! I love to see reports like these ,so cool to see kids catching big ol fish.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I can almost hear the giggles. Simply Awesome!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Love the pic of her big smile, holding the rod bend double.....awesome.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Great post. Has to make anyone smile! Great job dad. Props ✊


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

How stable is that ghenoe with two people standing?


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

That is awesome !
That smile is great and I know some great memories.
Congrats to you both!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

SpeedoJosh said:


> How stable is that ghenoe with two people standing?


They are very stable. That model is the 15'6" Classic. It has a 4'7" beam. My daughter, father in law and I fished it with no problem. Could easily fish with another kid as well. I love it.


----------

